

YC: What is competitive pay in SF? - nextmoveone

I'm looking at a few jobs in SF on craigslist and no one seems to list compensation of any sort (salary, bonus, equity) for a Front-End Developer or PHP Developer.<p>Any idea what average salary is for someone with 2+ years and plenty of demo's?
======
aggieben
I recently interviewed in SF area, and as a result did quite a lot of research
on salaries, cost of living, benefits, etc, etc.

A typical salary in the Dallas, TX area for a software engineer like you
describe is in the $60K ballpark plus benefits. To achieve a comparable
standard of living in the Bay Area, you'd have to get _a minimum_ of $85K +
benefits, and it's probably closer to $100K + benefits after considering taxes
and other hidden costs that I didn't have time to discover.

All that is simply to make an educated guess based on standard-of-living
equivalence, of course. I have only very vague ideas of what actual pay scales
in SF are.

------
noodle
sub-question: same question but for the seattle area; web developer or
software engineer.

figured i'd save space and ask it here

